# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کار با کمک کننده (توابع کمکی)

## ms_raha

سلام
وقتی کمک کننده ها رو فراخوانی کردیم چطور می تونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## plague

توی صفحه اون  کمک کننده باید توابع تعریف کرده باشی 
وقتی اون کمک کننده رو فراخانی کردی
بعد اسم تابعی رو که میخای  صدا بزن

----------


## ms_raha

ممنون
میشه با یک مثال توضیح دهید

----------


## plague

در کنترلر
$this->load->helper('xxx');
xxx_function();

در صفحه xxx
xxx_function (){
echo 'this is a function from helper';
}

----------


## ms_raha

جای xxx مگه نباید اسم تابع کمک کننده رو بنویسیم 
چرا اسم صفحه رو گذاشتین

----------


## plague

نه اسم تابع رو صدا نمیزنیم 
اصلا یک تابع که نیست مجموعه ای از توابع هستن که در یک دسته یا صفحه  ارائه میشن این دسته یا اسم صفحه ای که توش هستن رو باید صدا زد 
اسم صفحاتی که توابع کمک کننده توشن رو باید به این شکل نوشت
xxx_helper.php
url_helper.php
در هنگام فراخانی قسمت اول نام یعنی قبل از آندرلاین رو باید صدا بزنیم

----------


## ms_raha

ممنون
یعنی در پوشه library یک صفحه داریم به نام email که اون رو جای xxx می گذاریم و در صفحه email او چیزی که شما گفتین رو مینویسیم. کجای صفحه بنویسیم مهم نیست؟ اخه من این کار رو کردم پیغام داد
میشه مثلا همین چک کردن ایمیل رو مثال بزنید

----------


## plague

کمک کننده ها در پوشه helper قرار میگیرن نه در lib




> یعنی در پوشه library یک صفحه داریم به نام email که اون رو جای xxx می گذاریم


لطفا یجوری بنویسید که بشه فهمید چی میگید

----------

